# Welches Netzteil für 8 + 4 Pin CPU Anschluss?



## AlexanderG (26. August 2019)

*Welches Netzteil für 8 + 4 Pin CPU Anschluss?*

Hallo, 

ich habe in meinem neuen Rechner ein B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC verbaut. 
Aus Unwissenheit habe ich mir dazu ein 600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 80+ Gold angeschafft.  

Nun hat das Mainboard einen 8 und einen 4 Pin CPU Anschluss das Netzteil aber nur zwei 4 Pin Stecker. 
Es gibt schon mehrere Threads hierzu. Allerdings lese ich häufig, dass das kein Problem darstellen sollte. 
Mein Rechner benötigt aber immer mehrere Anläufe ehe er startet. Ich vermute, dass der Grund dafür das Netzteil ist. 

Jetzt finde ich es jedoch nicht ganz so einfach ein passendes Netzteil zu finden bzw. finde ich die Informationen häufig verwirrend. 
Ehe ich mich nochmal verkaufe, wollte ich lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und hier mal nachfragen, ob ich diesmal richtig liege. 

Als neues Netzteil habe ich das 550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum ins Auge gefasst. 

Unter Anschlüsse wird hier aufgeführt:
1x ATX12V 4pol, 1x ATX12V 4+4pol, 1x EPS12V 8pol

Das sind doch alles CPU Anschlüsse, oder? Die würden in die  8 + 4 Pins Stecker meines  Boards passen?  

Gibt es evtl. noch einen Tipp für ein günstigeres Netzteil, welches ich ebenfalls nutzen könnte? 

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Links: 
MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4
600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 600W | Mindfactory.de
550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de


----------



## drstoecker (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für 8 + 4 Pin CPU Anschluss?*

Das bootproblem hat nichts mit deinem Netzteil zu tun. Auch reicht der eine 8pin Anschluss, der zusätzliche 4pin wird nicht benötigt. Dieser regelt lediglich eine stabilere Spannung unter Last.
die bootprobleme könnten am ram liegen.


----------



## Maqama (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für 8 + 4 Pin CPU Anschluss?*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Dieser regelt lediglich eine stabilere Spannung unter Last.



Das allerdings so marginal, dass auch dies für Normalnutzer völlig irrelevant ist.


 @TE: Das Netzteil kannst du also behalten, das Problem liegt woanders.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für 8 + 4 Pin CPU Anschluss?*



AlexanderG schrieb:


> Als neues Netzteil habe ich das 550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum ins Auge gefasst.


Hol Dir einfach einen Adapter für 84 Cent und gut ist:
DeLOCK 4-Pin [IDE] auf 4-Pin

Aber das Problem wird vermutlich andere Ursachen haben.



Maqama schrieb:


> Das allerdings so marginal, dass auch dies für Normalnutzer völlig irrelevant ist..


Da  sagt der Bauer etwas anderes. Was spricht dagewgen, 84 Cent zu  investieren und diese mögliche Fehlerquelle beseitigt zu haben? Nix,  oder?


----------



## _Berge_ (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für 8 + 4 Pin CPU Anschluss?*

Braucht der Rechner nur mehrere Anläufe oder wo ist das Problem?

Fehlermeldungen?

Das Netzteil wirds nicht sein

Liste mal bitte die gesamte Hardware auf

Betriebssystem wurde mal neuinstalliert?

Hardware/Software geändert bevor das Problem aufgetreten ist?


----------



## AlexanderG (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für 8 + 4 Pin CPU Anschluss?*

Danke für das Feedback. 

Fehlermeldungen?

Es gibt keine Fehlermeldung. Es passiert gar nichts außer, dass der CPU Kühler auf Vollast läuft. 
Das macht er auch für ca.  1 Sekunde, wenn er normal startet. Danach ist er aber ruhig. 

Betriebssystem wurde mal neuinstalliert?
Das Betriebssystem habe ich noch nicht neu installiert, da der Rechner noch nichtmal soweit kommt, dass es gebootet wird.
Darum denke ich, dass es nichts damit zu tun hat.  

Hardware/Software geändert bevor das Problem aufgetreten ist?
Nein. Alles war neu und das Problem gab es von Anfang an. 

Die gesamte Hardware:

MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX
32GB (2x 16384MB) G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit
8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2070 GAMING 
WD Black WDS500G2X0C NVMe SSD (500 GB, interne M.2 2280 Festplatte bis zu 3400 MB/s Lese- und 2800 MB/s seq. Schreibgeschwindigkeit)
600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 80+ Gold


----------



## _Berge_ (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für 8 + 4 Pin CPU Anschluss?*

So, du bekommst aber ein Bild? 

Ja -  RAM nur auf 2133mhz betreiben und/oder nur eine Riegel einbauen auf Slot 2 (sollten generell auf Slot 2 und 4 sitzen)

Nein - Du hast aber schon ein BIOS Update gemacht? ^^

Nochmal, dass der 4 Pin nicht bestückt ist, ist völlig egal, habe ich selbst schon bei vielen System gemacht und NIEMALS Probleme gehabt, einzigen MIR BEKANNTEN Boards sind aus HEDT Plattformen, also hreadripper X399 und Intel X299 Boards

Dein Problem steckt woanders


----------



## Maqama (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für 8 + 4 Pin CPU Anschluss?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da  sagt der Bauer etwas anderes. Was spricht dagewgen, 84 Cent zu  investieren und diese mögliche Fehlerquelle beseitigt zu haben? Nix,  oder?



Auf welche Aussage vom Bauer beziehst du dich? Nur auf das Video?
Die 0,07V die die 12V weniger absacken ist so marginal, das ist komplett egal.
Zumal die 0,07V sich auch auf einen übertakteten 2700X beziehen, sobald man Cinebench startet.

Der 3700X verbraucht weniger und im Alltag hat man keine so hohe Auslastung.
Daher sind auch die 84Cent nicht nötig, das Kabelchaos kommt nocht dazu.
YouTube

Daher ist es auch keine "mögliche Fehlerquelle", es spricht also nichts dafür.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für 8 + 4 Pin CPU Anschluss?*



Maqama schrieb:


> Auf welche Aussage vom Bauer beziehst du dich? Nur auf das Video?
> Die 0,07V die die 12V weniger absacken ist so marginal, das ist komplett egal..


Das sind 70mV, die man stabiler undervolting betreiben kann. Das ist eine Welt.
Denn bei geringer Last, spielt es keine Rolle und die volle Spannung liegt und
weil es bei hoher Last 70mV Spannungsabfall gibt, muss man etsprechend die
Spannung höher einstellen. Das ist verdammt viel, oder?


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für 8 + 4 Pin CPU Anschluss?*



AlexanderG schrieb:


> Aus Unwissenheit habe ich mir dazu ein 600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 80+ Gold angeschafft.



Ja, da hast du echt ins Klo gegriffen. Das ist schlicht Crap. Da hättest du vorher mal fragen sollen.



AlexanderG schrieb:


> Nun hat das Mainboard einen 8 und einen 4 Pin CPU Anschluss das Netzteil aber nur zwei 4 Pin Stecker.
> Es gibt schon mehrere Threads hierzu. Allerdings lese ich häufig, dass das kein Problem darstellen sollte.
> Mein Rechner benötigt aber immer mehrere Anläufe ehe er startet. Ich vermute, dass der Grund dafür das Netzteil ist.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich würde eher auf RAM oder Mainboard tippen.
Bios aktuell?


----------



## Maqama (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für 8 + 4 Pin CPU Anschluss?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das sind 70mV, die man stabiler undervolting betreiben kann. Das ist eine Welt.
> Denn bei geringer Last, spielt es keine Rolle und die volle Spannung liegt und
> weil es bei hoher Last 70mV Spannungsabfall gibt, muss man etsprechend die
> Spannung höher einstellen. Das ist verdammt viel, oder?



Du verstehst mich nicht. Es geht doch nicht um den Vcore der CPU, sondern um die 12V Versorgungspannung vom Netzteil.

Ohne zweiten 8Pin sinkt der Spannung bei einem übertaktetem 2700X auf 11,83V ab (beim starten vom Cinebench), mit zweitem 8Pin auf 11,90V.
Das ist für die Praxis völlig egal.

Bevor man mit Empfehlungen um sich wirft, sollte man sich erstmal informieren, worüber man überhaupt redet.


----------



## AlexanderG (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für 8 + 4 Pin CPU Anschluss?*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> So, du bekommst aber ein Bild?



Nein nichts. 



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Nein - Du hast aber schon ein BIOS Update gemacht? ^^


Bios habe ich vor ca. 3 Wochen geupdated. Gibt aber glaube ich auch schon wieder ein neues Update.
Werde das frühstens am Wochenende probieren, da ich den Rechner bis Freitag für die Arbeit brauche und nicht abschießen will.  



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Ja -  RAM nur auf 2133mhz betreiben und/oder nur eine Riegel einbauen auf Slot 2 (sollten generell auf Slot 2 und 4 sitzen)


Riegel sitzen richtig. 
Den rest probiere  ich asap. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Bios aktuell?


Siehe oben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für 8 + 4 Pin CPU Anschluss?*



Maqama schrieb:


> Ohne zweiten 8Pin sinkt der Spannung bei einem übertaktetem 2700X auf 11,83V ab (beim starten vom Cinebench), mit zweitem 8Pin auf 11,90V.


Ja, stimmt, da habe ich den Bauer falsch interpretiert, weil die Spannung vor der CPU Versorgung natürlich wenig mit dem zu tun hat, was nach den Spannungswandlern raus kommt. Stimmt. Mein Fehler. Danke!


----------



## AlexanderG (27. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für 8 + 4 Pin CPU Anschluss?*

Der Rechner ist mit nur einem Riegel direkt gestartet.  Ich werde das mal für 1-2 Tage beobachten. 

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Hilfe! Ihr habt mich vor einem Fehlkauf bewahrt.


----------



## _Berge_ (27. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für 8 + 4 Pin CPU Anschluss?*

Funktionieren beide einzeln oder nur einer?

Wenn nur einer funzt musst du dann leider beide reklamieren, ist ja ein Kit, aber Hauptsache rausgefunden woran es lag ^^


----------



## AlexanderG (27. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für 8 + 4 Pin CPU Anschluss?*

Hab heute morgen einfach einen rausgenommen und es hat funktioniert. Den anderen habe ich noch nicht getestet. Mache ich dann beim nächsten mal hochfahren heute Abend.


----------

